# Lobbying anti-iPod



## geoffrey (20 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez le magazine online "l'internaute". Cela fait pas mal de temps que je suis (au moins leurs grands titres) et ce matin je suis tombé sur ca : "Comparatif Zen Creative et iPod Video" : ICI .

Je me suis dit, allons voir ce qu'ils racontent et en fait, le descriptid de l'iPod Video pointe sur... l'iPod 4G... 

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant que c'est l'ancienne génération d'iPod, le Creative fait figure d'object high tech (puisqu'il lit la video)...

Je les ai contacté et j'attend leur réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Ben non, ils disent bien que l'ipod lit de la vidéo ! 
C'est pas vraiment du lobbying, puisque c'est vrai que le creative lit plus de formats, par contre l'écran de l'ipod est vraiment meilleur


----------



## geoffrey (20 Janvier 2006)

Ben si tu regarde la page de Descruptif de l'iPod Video, on arrive sur la page de l'iPod 4G (sans video donc).


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2006)

tu parles de lobbying, c'est surtout de la paresse, puisqu'ils recyclent des articles existants...tu as raison sur le fait que l'info ne soit pas présentée correctement...en revanche, la police de la pensée pro ipod qui écume tous les forums/sites de la planète...si ça c'est pas du lobbying  

sinon, pour faire pleurer, un petit comparatif...en toute honneteté, on se demande si il ne faudrait pas faire du lobbying pro creative 

et puis on a tout à gagner d'un peu de concurrence et de compétition dans ce domaine...70-80% de pdm pour apple n'augure rien de bon


----------



## Imaginus (20 Janvier 2006)

Le test de clubic est un peu plus objectif... Enfin presque ... Dans les deux cas on oublie la valeur ajoutée d'itunes... C'est quand meme une boulette de taille...


----------



## geoffrey (20 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est, ils ont corrigé


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous avez tout à fait raison. Nous avons corrigé l&#8217;erreur.
> Cordialement,
> ...


----------



## Kerri (20 Janvier 2006)

toute façon pour les vidéos, ça vaut pas un archos AV 300 ou AV400,


----------



## Lamar (22 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

d'ailleurs l'iPod avec sa part de marché écrasante n'a pas vraiment besoin d'anti-lobbying ou de lobbying. La meilleure pub/comparatif c'est le bouche à oreille, à mon avis. J'ai un iPod, je l'adore, ma femme qui est une bille en informatique (d'ailleurs elle ne pourrait même pas venir lire ce message depuis son ordi  )(évidemment je l'aime plus que tout au monde) (on ne sait jamais, elle a peut-être progressé  ), donc même quelqu'un qui fait un blocage sur les objets technologiques arrive à se servir de toutes les fonctions ou presque. C'est à mon avis la grande force de l'iPod. Si ma femme devait conseiller un achat de baladeur mp3, ce serait forcément un iPod.


----------



## sunshines (22 Janvier 2006)

Ceative n'a pas honte de sortir des clones comme ca ?
Perso si je rendais un clone de mon camarade au boulot , j'aurais un peu honte !!!


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2006)

De toute façon lobby ou pas, l'ipod est un standard maintenant   
Et puis creative fait de bons produits d'un point de vue technique, d'un point de vue integration beaucoup moins
En fait je pense qu'apple a une generation de retard sur la vidéo mais qu'ils vont se ratrapper bientôt


----------



## jeromemac (22 Janvier 2006)

le lobbying anti ipod en france est assez criant , tu vas dans des magasins dans la partie lecteur MP3, tu vois meme pas le lecteur qui soit disant détient 80% de part de marché mondial... :sleep: :hein:

en france du moins c'est plus du lobbying anti-apple et pro microsoft ou format microsoft (en l'occurence le wma)


----------



## benjamin (22 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> le lobbying anti ipod en france est assez criant , tu vas dans des magasins dans la partie lecteur MP3, tu vois meme pas le lecteur qui soit disant détient 80% de part de marché mondial... :sleep: :hein:
> 
> en france du moins c'est plus du lobbying anti-apple et pro microsoft ou format microsoft (en l'occurence le wma)


Peut-être aussi parce que deux gros distribs, la Fnac et Virgin, ont leur boutique dédiée.
Peut-être aussi parceque les Français adorent les petites clés MP3 pas chères ("j'aimerais bien, mais je peux point"). On n'y peut rien si leur budget pour ces accessoires n'est pas extensible.


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2006)

> le lobbying anti ipod en france est assez criant , tu vas dans des magasins dans la partie lecteur MP3, tu vois meme pas le lecteur qui soit disant détient 80% de part de marché mondial...


LOL, désolé. sacré Jeromemac, tu sais les distributeurs sont soumis aux conditions générales de vente et parfois au circuit sélectif de distribution imposé par les fournisseurs.
ça veut dire en gros que tu dois acheter des quantités minimum, qu'il y a des prix de revente au détail "imposés", des modes de présentation imposés... et qu'au final tu fais peut-être moins de marge sur un appareil que sur un autre.
je crois que beaucoup de commerçants aimeraient avoir l'ipod en rayon car c'est un produit qui attire les gens dans le magasin  mais que parfois c'est possible ou pas voulu.


----------



## jeromemac (22 Janvier 2006)

mais c vrai aussi que si c le principe de ce que j'ai vu hier sur carrefour et les autres, à savoir qu'ils font payer au constructeur le fait d'avoir une visibilité meilleur, effectivement...
mais c surtout que,si j'etais commerçant, je devrai savoir qu'il n'ya pas que l'ipod à vendre mais surtout tous les gadget qui vont avec et qui font le plus de l'ipod aussi, et que les autres "MP3" n'ont pas...
donc c pour ça que je peu dire, sans grandement me tromper je pense, que c'est plus du lobbying anti apple... maintenant c vrai que le marché français n'es jamais comme les autres, donc y'a pas de modele précis


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2006)

> sans grandement me tromper je pense que c'est plus du lobbying anti apple



franchement je ne pense pas, tout au contraire.
l'ipod c'est vraiment le "must have", la mode absolue dans les lycées, chez les branchés...

simplement y a peut-être certaines personnes qui veulent se rendre intéressantes en cassant de l'ipod.


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être aussi parce que deux gros distribs, la Fnac et Virgin, ont leur boutique dédiée.
> Peut-être aussi parceque les Français adorent les petites clés MP3 pas chères ("j'aimerais bien, mais je peux point"). On n'y peut rien si leur budget pour ces accessoires n'est pas extensible.




Entièrement d'accord avec toi. Il n'ya qu'a voir les clés usb à 29 euros qui partent comme des petits pains, et oui, le français a du mal a acheter un "truc" qui coûte plus de 200 euros alors l'ipod.... c'est comme les pc  vendu 500 euros ça marche très bien car le français (...) lui ne voit pas l'intérêt de mettre beaucoup d'argent pour un truc qu'il n'utilisera qu'a 30% de ses capacités.
Et puis la France c'est pas  les EU, la bas on claque l'argent  pour tout et n'importe quoi, alors qu'en France les français préfèrent épargner du a la conjoncture économique actuel(...) et de la a mettre 300 euros pour un truc a la mode et technologique (en plus), faut pas rêver, on eut dire que le français est assez rationnel pourquoi acheter un objet a 300 euros alors que une clé a 29 euros me suffira largement, bah oui la vidéo il s'en fout un peu, l'écran est un peu petit comme même (il ny'a pas de sortie TV), et puis a quoi ça sert de transporter 20 à 60 GO de musique alors que j'en ecouterai que même 10% autant acheter une clé usb de  256 Mo (et en plus moins de risque de se le faire piquer).


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (22 Janvier 2006)

Personellement je trouve l'ipod vraiment dépassé depuis sa sortie ...
Il suffit de regarder ce que fais la firme francaise Archos pour voir le gouffre qui sépare Apple d'Archos...
Apple nous sort un Ipod Vidéo alors qu'Archos sort des baladeurs / enregistreur avec des ecrans beaucoup plus agréables à la lecture et surtout la possibilité d'enregistrement tv et surtout depuis maintenant mult années.
Je dirais qu'apple vague sur l'effet Ipod pour ramasser un maximum mais ne se soucis pas forcement du besoin des utilisateurs.


----------



## benjamin (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est comme ça depuis la sortie du premier iPod, tu sais. À l'époque, il y avait déjà des baladeurs gavés de fonctions. Et cela n'a pas empêché Apple de connaître le succès que l'on sait. Simplicité et marketing font leur travail.
D'autant qu'Apple, contrairement à ses rivaux, a une gamme très réduite de baladeurs et ajoute de nouvelles fonctions avec parcimonie, sans avoir le droit de se planter, vus les volumes en jeu.


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (22 Janvier 2006)

Je me doute bien ... mais vu l'ecart technologique et surtout le PRIX d'un ipod  je me demande si parfois c'est pas un peu du foutage de gueule. Quoi que maintenant les prix sont devenus raisonables pour des baladeurs "grand public".
Ce qui me fais marrer c'est le : hoooo apple sort un ipod video ... pour tout neophite c'est "lavancé technologique du siecle" alors que parfois certains font beaucoup mieu beaucoup moins cher !
Il ne faut pas oublier les Coréens qui maintenant nous sortent des appareils tres compétitifs et performants ...
Ipod je le vois plus comme un phénomène de mode plus qu'une reelle envie d'avoir un baladeur mp3 ...
Ho tien je vais changer mon lecteur CD ... ba tout le monde prend un ipod alors pourquoi pas moi 

Biensur je généralise et je vais me faire surement taper sur les doigts


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2006)

archos n'a pas toujours brillé par sa qualité de finition, bien qu'innovantes aient été ses machines.
donc même si c'est moins cher, ça reste une somme pour laquelle on a pas trop envie d'acheter un truc mal fini.


----------



## ikiki (22 Janvier 2006)

Mouais, surtout que l'ipod 5G fait "aussi vidéo", ce n'est pas une fonction dédiée... 
Pour une première c'est plutot pas mal.
J'en possède un et suis émerveillé par le rendu, l'ergonomie, la simplicité, et n'oublions pas le design!!!! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

oui, l'iPod est avant tout un lecteur de mp3, et puis, je me vois pas me trimballer avec un magnétoscope dans la poche pour aller au lycée, baladeur sur les oreilles  :sick:


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (22 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> oui, l'iPod est avant tout un lecteur de mp3, et puis, je me vois pas me trimballer avec un magnétoscope dans la poche pour aller au lycée, baladeur sur les oreilles  :sick:



je me balade souvent avec mon baladeur mp3 divx magetoscope PDA écran tactile dans la poche et il est a peine plus gros que l'ipod. Miracle de la technologie il fait meme le café avec son port usb host


----------



## Lamar (22 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

n'oublions tout de même pas la raison principale du succès de l'iPod à mon avis : l'utilisation hyper simple (voir mon message plus haut). C'est ce qui fait toute la différence.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

Tu as raison, d'ailleurs il engendre des raisonnements hyper simple (voir posts plus haut).


----------



## geoffrey (23 Janvier 2006)

Pour info, les Archos sont bien plus cher que les iPod (rapport à la page 1), et bien plus gros, donc c'est bien en voiture mais sinon c'est pas transportable du tout !!


----------



## fedo (23 Janvier 2006)

ça c'est pour les archos AV mais les Gmini ne sont pas fort gros.


----------



## Imaginus (23 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu un de ces fameux Archos AV700 sur mon bureau durant une apres midi entiere. Un des jeunes stagiaires lyceen (aller savoir comment il a pu s'acheter un engin pareil)passé son temps a faire mumuse avec... Bref confisqué apres lui avoir remonté les bretelles... 

_Moi j'ai le droit je suis chef... _

Bref le jouet est fascinant. quand à la qualité de finition okay c'est pas la meme que celle d'un Ipod ou d'un powerbook mais c'est franchement pas mal. Et l'ecran... Impressionnant...
Question portabilité j'ai comme un serieux doute. C'est encombrant et ca glisse dans les doigts. C'est un media que l'on doit traité un peu comme ces lecteurs dvd portable. Avec prudence...
Le prix est allucinant (plus de 600 euros...). Quand je pense que j'ai payé l'ibook de ma femme moins de 750 euros sur le refurb ca laisse songeur... 

L'autonomie ? Aucune idée... L'appareil etait au trois quart dechargé.
Reproche : le casque vendu avec est une sombre merde... Comme 99% des appareils audio c'est pas nouveau.

Perso si j'avais l'argent j'acheterai pas. Seduisant mais trop cher. Intransportable sans un minimum de soin et de place... Mais quel ecran !


----------



## ikiki (23 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un de ces fameux Archos AV700 sur mon bureau durant une apres midi entiere. Un des jeunes stagiaires lyceen (aller savoir comment il a pu s'acheter un engin pareil)passé son temps a faire mumuse avec... Bref confisqué apres lui avoir remonté les bretelles...
> 
> _Moi j'ai le droit je suis chef... _



Rhôôôa c'est pô bien de confisquer leurs jouets aux stagiaires et d'en fropiter....


----------



## quetzalk (25 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> (...)  pourquoi acheter un objet a 300 euros alors que une clé a 29 euros me suffira largement (...) (et en plus moins de risque de se le faire piquer).



+1. Et à ce prix on peut AUSSI et sans gadget supplémentaire écouter les infos en FM, enregistrer une conférence, etc...
Ayant la chance d'avoir les deux (un ipod 1G d'occase et une clé usb-FM-dictaphone) il s'avère que je n'utilise quasiment jamais l'ipod et presque tous les jours l'autre. Avec une ergonomie certes pourrie mais des fonctions qui me sont utiles - notamment la nécessité totalement tragique de renouveler de temps à autres les 4-5 albums qui la peuplent. Un design moche mais une fois planqué dans la poche ça m'est laaaaargement égal. Avec un côté anonyme qui attire moins le regard que les écouteurs blancs. Et qui tient vraiment dans une poche.

Bref l'ipod c'est le roi du marché tant mieux, mais la concurrence en terme de produits très comparables ou assez différents garde tout son intérêt. Pour moi l'ipod reste un excellent produit et un encore bien plus excellent coup de marketing, y compris avec les accessoires tous plus chers et inutiles les uns que les autres.

Ah oui, et juste pour situer les tarifs, un ipod neuf actuel c'est le prix d'une chaîne hifi milieu de gamme...


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2006)

Tous les accessoires de l'iPod ne sont pas inutiles !!! (n'exagerons pas non plus). L'intégration dans une voiture est vraiment géniale par exemple !!


----------



## quetzalk (25 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Tous les accessoires de l'iPod ne sont pas inutiles !!! (n'exagerons pas non plus). L'intégration dans une voiture est vraiment géniale par exemple !!



Ah ça je suis d'accord MAIS quand on voit à la dernière Apple Expo, je trouve que le gros accesoire pour ipod fourni par BMW est quand même un peu cher : 










(même si on ne peut pas nier qu'il est indispensable, hein).

Plus sérieusement : j'ai failli mourir plusieurs fois en tentant de changer de fréquence mon itrip 1G c'est à dire tous les 2 km (celui sans écran LCD à l'ergonomie de fou :mouais: ), donc l'intégration heu...  ça dépend en fait.


----------



## geoffrey (25 Janvier 2006)

j'ai l'impression que l'itrip c'est un peu comme la loterie, des fois ca passe, des fois non !


----------



## pim (25 Janvier 2006)

Oh, moi qui suis dans une région où les ondes sont très peu saturées, l'iTrip marche très bien. En presque un an, je n'ai jamais changé de fréquence (87.5).

Sinon changer la fréquence en roulant c'est tout à fait abracadabrantesque (comme dirait l'autre  ), déjà que parfois j'ai du mal à voir si la lecture est en cours ou pas...


----------



## wip (26 Janvier 2006)

Je me répète je sais, mais certains autoradios comme le CDE9850RI sont pas trop chers, et permettent de garder son iPod au chaud dans la boite à gant. C'est vraiment un des meilleurs moyen d'intégrer l'iPod dans une voiture je pense.

wip


----------



## ikiki (26 Janvier 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Je me répète je sais, mais certains autoradios comme le CDE9850RI sont pas trop chers, et permettent de garder son iPod au chaud dans la boite à gant. C'est vraiment un des meilleurs moyen d'intégrer l'iPod dans une voiture je pense.
> wip



Clairement!
Bien plus abordable que l'option Z4 pour iPod... 
Ahhh, Apple et ses foutus accessoires pour iPod...


----------



## pim (26 Janvier 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Je me répète je sais, mais certains autoradios comme le CDE9850RI sont pas trop chers, et permettent de garder son iPod au chaud dans la boite à gant. C'est vraiment un des meilleurs moyen d'intégrer l'iPod dans une voiture je pense.
> 
> wip


Sauf que c'est bien plus moche que l'autoradio intégré au véhicule.


----------



## wip (30 Janvier 2006)

Tous les gouts sont dans la nature, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé que les auto-radios d'origine brillaient par leur design...
A la rigueur, que certain soient decus qu'il n'y ai pas de modèles blancs, bien brillants, avec des touches en chrome, et le tout bien raillable, je comprendrais...  

wip


----------

